# Homemade Deviled Ham?



## QSis (Jan 9, 2005)

I just saw Rachel Ray make deviled ham using ground ham, yellow mustard and hot sauce.  Didn't look quite right, so I looked up a couple of other recipes online.  One uses habenero (yikes!) and mayo.

Since I frequently have leftover ham around, and since I love Underwood Deviled Ham, I wondered if I could find a copycat recipe.

Anyone?

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's what I do - and I too love Underwood - I just haven't had it in forever to remember what it tastes like.

Grind some celery and onion about 1/4 cup celery and 1/4 cup onion (I end up though adding a couple TBS more of celery usually) and pickle relish (about 1/2 cup) in a food processor. To this add your chopped up ham (about 2 1/2 pounds) and hard boiled eggs - I always use 2.  Just grind away using the pulse button at first - a fine texture really works well. 

Mix together about 1/2 to 3/4 cup mayo with about 1/4 to 1/3 cup of Catalina Salad Dressing, a couple tablespoons Worcestershire sauce and fresh lemon juice (this will help reduce the saltiness of the ham but it also adds a nice flavor). Mix all together in a bowl then add to the bowl of your processor. Don't add all at once - you don't want too much mayo.  Adjust mayo, Catalina, pickle relish, celery, or onion and adjust. If it's a little too salty just add more plain mayo and lemon juice.  

I invariably end up adding more Catalina and pickle relilsh and sometimes celery.  If you do add more of these take out most of the ham salad to grind up the celery, this way it will pass over the blade more - then mix in with the majority.


----------



## QSis (Jan 9, 2005)

kitchenelf,

That is very close to the way my mother made ham salad when I was a child.  She didn't put in the worcestershire is all.  I make it similarly, since I also LOVE ham salad.

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2005)

Qsis - I went to make it for my SIL one day because she love sit and the recipe called for mustard - I was out - the only thing I could thing of to use with some "twang" was Catalina dressing - I've made it that way ever since!!!  The Worchestershire just adds another layer of flavor - quite good!


----------



## Zagut (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay folks, I've searched and haven't found what I'm looking for. 
My search skills are lacking but I'd like to find a recipe for the deviled ham that comes in the little cans.
I've found many wonderful recipes for what to do with it but I'm seeking something that's like what comes out of the can and I can add the rest as I use it.
I know the recipe is proprietary but I'd like to come as close as possible. 
So far I've found a few ingredients that may or may not work.
Mustard flour
Turmeric
Paprika
Powdered garlic
Worcestershire sauce
Brown sugar
Any ideas on proportions?
Is this something I'm just going to have to experiment with?
Will I be able to freeze it for later use?
Guess I could just grind the ham and add spices as I use it but I'd really like to be able to just add the extras (ie: Mayo,Pickles,Onions,etc.) as I go to a basic spiced product. 
In other words I want what's in the can without buying the can. 
Thanks in advance for your wonderful reply's. 
And if no one reply's I'll have to pull up this guy.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a link:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Q0SZ1ze4Ibepw7LOw&sig2=w8se-eSJh6Hng53BoPFC7A


----------



## CraigC (Jul 8, 2012)

That stuff was a childhood memory that I would much rather forget! You might be able to match the ingredients, but you will never match that smell! No, I'm wrong about the smell, just open a can of cat food.

My mom, when she would cook, used canned meat products often. Those canned "hams" just made my stomach turn. Then I read "The Jungle", by Upton Sinclair" in high school and all bets were off.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Zhizara, I saw that recipe and I want to attempt to stay away from those that have wet ingredients like Mayo,Maple syrup,and the like. Those are to me what I'd like to add later when I make the end result to chow down on. I have a lot to grind and I don't think Mayo & such will freeze well so as to keep it for an extended peroid.
I believe what I'll have to do is simply grind the ham and add spices as I go. I'm sure what you posted is tasty but I'm looking for the basic Underwood formula and will expand upon that as the product is consumed. 

CraigC, I know what you mean. But there are just some things that you get a craving for. It's like Velveeta. I wouldn't eat it as a fine cheese but there are some times when that's the flavor you want and nothing else can take it's place. I read the jungle too. That's why I'd like to come as close to the Underwood product using a ham that I cooked and know it doesn't contain floor sweepings or other unidentified parts of the pig. 
Now as far as opening a can of cat food goes. You'd better talk to Luck & Ethel about that To them nothing smells better to them in the world. And God help me if I run out or those two will give me grief until I find something to substuite for it. Usually only Solid White Albacore will do.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 8, 2012)

No, No, No, not the Velveeta! Horrid memories of that stuff too! Baked Spaghetti, no, no, no, it just can't be!


----------



## Zagut (Jul 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> No, No, No, not the Velveeta! Horrid memories of that stuff too! Baked Spaghetti, no, no, no, it just can't be!


 


Yes the Velveeta. 
I know that it can be gross and it usually is but there are times that it's what is needed.
Us old farts simply need to relive the past when we can. 
I never had the pleasure of baked spaghetti so I'll leave that for others to expound upon. 
I simply want to find a Deviled Ham recipe that I can make that simulates the product of my youth.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/534487-underwood-deviled-ham-ingredients/


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 8, 2012)

I get ya, Zagut.  I'd grind and freeze the meat and experiment on small portions, keeping a log of what I used and how it came out, ideas for next time, etc.  It's the way I create a new recipe until I get it the way I want it.

I like the flavor of deviled ham myself, but it's inedibly salty.  I'll be interested to see what you come up with.  You may find you've made something you like even better than the original.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 8, 2012)

Dawgluver, Thanks so much. I found that too. But it leaves me with many questions. Then again what in life doesn't leave us with questions?

Zhizara, I kind of figured that's what I'd have to do. Experimentation is usually the best way to go. I just wanted to see if there was a lazy way to get what I wanted. I'm just really bad at keeping records of what I do in the kitchen. That fantastic taste is usually a one shot deal for me. Maybe this time I'll attempt keeping a record because I've got plenty of ham to play with.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 8, 2012)

Zagut, I finally got tired of creating something new, having it come out great, and then not being able to recreate it.  

I made myself a form for when I try something new, and make sure I list the ingredients as I go.  Each time I make it, I pull out the form and note any changes, and afterward include a note about how it came out.  

I've finally been able to perfect a few tried and true recipes this way so that I can repeat them any time.  Also, sometimes you end up with different versions that are all good.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, Here's what I've come up with so far.
I ground up the leftover ham. Ran it through the grinder twice with a 1/8 inch plate. It needs some kind of moisture to get it into more of a pate consistency rather then the pellet form the grinder alone produces.
Took 1/2 pound to experiment with. 
Added 1 Tbs. Dry Mustard. (Coleman's)
1 Tbs. Paprika
1 Tsp. Garlic Powder
1 Tsp. Ground Turmeric
1/2 Tsp pepper
1 Tbs L & P Worcestershire Sauce


I mixed this part of the concoction with some Mayo & pickle relish and had it on toast with some lettuce for a sammy.
Wasn't bad but it could use less Worcester Sauce.
I added a Tbs. because that was what was left in the bottle and figured WTH just use it all.

I've added some onion powder to what's left of the witch's brew and am going to see what that does.

Once I'm not tired of ham I'll thaw out some more of the ground ham and try again.

Any ideas are welcome here. This is truly an experiment for me but at least I might be able to start to keep some kind of record of what I destroy in the kitchen.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you remember to put Worcestershire sauce on your grocery list?


----------



## Zagut (Jul 15, 2012)

Why yes I did put it on the list.

But it's not urgent because I always have a spare bottle of Lea & Perrins. 

It's one of those items that I never want to be without in the kitchen.


I wish they would go back to the old orange & black label. My Grandfather showed me something on it that made me love it.


----------

